# Nebraska workout



## andy51 (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Ive kinda been a lurker around the forums. Anyways, I've been using the nebraska workout program since football season ended (about 2 months ago) and i've gained 35 pounds on my bench. I was just wonderin if anyone else has tried it and what they thought of it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2003)

Do you have a link to the program that you could post so that other could read about it?


----------



## Blieb (Jan 23, 2003)

I've never been to Nebraska.  But I'd imagine you could raise your bench comparably from Florida too.

Sorry.  (what is the Nebraksa program?)

Do you mean 35 lbs on your max?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes, what is it?


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

welocome


----------



## andy51 (Jan 23, 2003)

its not a program you can get off the internet. Its the program that is posted in our school weight room. its a week long program. here's an example week

Max lifted 170

day one
reps 10     weight 85
        " "                 98
        " "                 106
        " "                 115
        " "                 115

Day 2
reps 10     weight 85
          8                 98
         " "                106
         " "                115
         " "                123 
         " "                123

Day 3
reps 10     weight  85
         8                   106
         6                   115
         6                   123 
         6                   137
         6                   137

Day 4
reps 10                  85
         8                   115
         6                   123
         4                   137
         4                   146
         4                   146

Day 5
       10                   85
        8                    115
        6                    132 
        4                    146
        2                    153 
        2                    153

Day 6
       10                    85
        8                     115
        6                     137 
        4                     148
        2                     162 
        1                     170

day 7
      10                      85
       5                       115
       3                       128 
       1                       146  
       1                       162 
       1                       180
well there it is, btw i usually don't do day 7 i just re max


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2003)

does this mean that you do chest 7 days a week??


----------



## andy51 (Jan 23, 2003)

no no no

i usually do 1 "workout day" every 4-5 days so its not really a "week"


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2003)

So it is basically a reverse pyramid approach.  
How many sets do you do for chest after you bench press (which is 6 sets by itself)?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

I looks alot like the Max ot program I tried years ago. It worked good for getting my one rep max up for strength but didn't do a whole lot for body building IMO. 
Probably Ideal for football though.


----------



## andy51 (Jan 23, 2003)

as to how many sets i do after: some times i do fly's, some times i do pushups to failure, some times incline, some times decline. i guess it all depends on the day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2003)

Sounds like a good workout.  Sometimes I do a reverse pyramid to mix it up.  

Keep at it!


----------



## jake81 (Jan 15, 2011)

hey andy 51 i have been looking everywhere for the nebraska wall chart.....well thats what we called it at my high school. anyways, do you think you could email the chart to me? it got taken down from our gym and i cant find it anywhere. thanks


----------



## darkknightza (Jan 17, 2011)

andy51 said:


> its not a program you can get off the internet. Its the program that is posted in our school weight room. Its a week long program. Here's an example week
> 
> max lifted 170
> 
> ...


oh!!!


----------

